# Southern California -- Inland Empire, Riverside, and surrounding cities -- Photo Club



## NedM (Dec 31, 2013)

Anybody from Southern California, Inland Empire?

Would love if we could create a local photoforum club!
Meetups, shoots, travels, etc..


----------

